# FR: espérer que + mode



## timpeac

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. Please read the entire thread.  If you are still unsure whether to use the subjunctive or the indicative (because indeed, there may be no clear answer) please do not start a new thread on the exact same subject.  Instead, please reply at the end of this thread to inquire about your specific example sentence. See also this thread in the Français Seulement forum.



greeeg said:


> En espérant que tu aies passé de bonnes vacances...


Je n'ai jamais vu le subjonctif après "espérer que". Je sais que mon prof nous a appris que l'on utilisait toujours l'indicatif. C'est faux, ou c'est permis (ou c'est familier etc). Merci.

Edit - en attendant vos réponses M Google me dit que l'on se sert du subjonctif parfois (souvent) après "en espérant que" mais pas après "j'espère que" (etc). C'est vrai ?


----------



## greeeg

Le subjonctif est quelque chose de très difficile, même pour un français. De nos jours, beaucoup de français font d'énormes fautes de subjonctif, même dans les médias...

Ici j'ai utilisé le subjonctif car à l'oreille "En espérant que tu as passé de bonnes vacances..." semble sonner faux... Mais la raison réelle est que la phrase exprime un souhait, un désir, d'où le subjonctif.

Mais effectivement, on n'utilise pas le subjonctif après "j'espère que"...


----------



## timpeac

Merci pour la réponse Greeeg. En effet mon googlage est d'accord avec toi. La plupart du temps je trouve le subjonctif après "en espérant que".

Cependant, on nous apprend (comme étrangers) qu'il ne faut pas utiliser le subjonctif après "espérer" (ce qui représente plutôt une exception puisque, comme tu le dis, après la plupart des verbes qui expriment un souhait, un désir etc on trouve d'habitude le subjonctif.

Or, mon googlage confirme cette règle pour "espérer" quand il s'agit d'une forme simple du verbe "j'espère que" "tu espères que" etc. Je m'imagine que tu ne dirais pas "j'espère que vous soyez en bonne santé" ?

Il me semble qu'avec le même verbe parfois le subjonctif s'impose, parfois pas. Je trouve ceci super-intéressant puisque je ne l'ai jamais remarqué avant, et je ne peux pas penser à un autre verbe ou ça marche comme ça, donc j'aimerais comprendre ce qui se passe ici. Particulièrement parce qu'on nous apprend à l'école que le subjonctif ne suit jamais "espérer".

Amis francophones, qu'en dites-vous ? Les profs anglais du français ont-ils tort de nous dire que le subjonctif ne suit jamais "espérer" ? Il est dangereux d'avoir trop de confiance en google donc j'aimerais une opinion humaine aussi. A-t-on tort d'utiliser le subjonctif après "en espérant que", ou bien raison ? Ou ça dépend ? Quelqu'un saurait-il m'expliquer ce qui se passe ici, s'il vous plaît !!??


----------



## Gil

Je n'espère pas qu'une opinion humaine et faillible vous satisfasse...
Selon que l'espérance est affirmative ou négative, ça fait une différence...

Et le temps itou:
Je n'espérais pas qu'une opinion humaine et faillible vous satisferait...


----------



## timpeac

Ah non, on trouve souvent le subjonctif après n'importe quel verbe au négatif. Donc vous avez raison Mon Seigneur je ne suis pas satisfait.

Pouvons-nous laisser à part les verbes au négatif pour cette discussion ? Merci.


----------



## Cath.S.

greeeg said:


> Ici j'ai utilisé le subjonctif car à l'oreille "En espérant que tu as passé de bonnes vacances..." semble sonner faux... Mais la raison réelle est que la phrase exprime un souhait, un désir, d'où le subjonctif.


Je vous réponds, en espérant que vous êtes l'auteur de ces lignes, mais aussi en espérant que vous soyez sensible à mon appel.
L'espoir fait vivre.
Le subjonctif fait chi...poter.


----------



## LV4-26

Merci d'avoir posé cette question, Tim; je n'avais jamais fait attention à ce problème jusqu'ici.

Mon impression est que nous avons affaire ici à une question de "modulation" (comme en anglais  ).
- la règle et surtout l'usage veulent que l'on utilise le subjonctif quand l'énoncé est plus improbable, comme l'a très bien dit greeeg dans son post n°2 en parlant de souhait, de désir.(mais ça, j'ai l'impression que tu le savais déjà).
- cette règle est d'autant plus souple que le degré de probabilité est naturellement laissé à l'appréciation du locuteur. (dans certaines limites : "il faut que je *vais *chez le médecin" est impossible)

C'est ce qui se passe dans les exemples cités. Dans le cas de
- _en espérant que tu aies passé de bonnes vacances_
la présence du participe présent dans la principale (pour une raison qui m'échappe un peu) a tendance à renforcer, dans l'esprit du locuteur, le caractère hypothétique de l'énoncé, ce qui le pousse à utiliser le subjonctif dans la subordonnée. Mais pour moi, ce n'est pas du tout une obligation, je crois même que je préfère l'indicatif ici (cf. plus bas).

Dans
_en espérant que soyez sensible_
on a le participe présent* + *l'idée de futur (j'espère que vous *serez *sensible), donc une probabilité d'autant moins grande, ce qui entraîne encore davantage le locuteur dans la direction du subjonctif.

N'empêche que
_en espérant que tu as passé et_
_en espérant que vous serez sensible_
me paraissent tout à fait acceptables si je ne souhaite pas renforcer
- le caractère hypothétique de l'énoncé ni
- le caractère formel du registre ni
- l'hypercorrection....d'accord, là j'exagère peut-être.

Pour le cas de
_en supposant que/en admettant que_ + subjonctif
- on a affaire à une expression plus ou moins figée
- il est clair que l'improbabilité est très grande. On pourrait même la remplacer par [_même si + présent]_ voire par _[même si + imparfait]_ dans les cas les plus extrêmes.
Rien à voir avec_ je suppose que,_ par conséquent.

Voilà. J'espère que ce ma tentative d'explication n'est pas trop embrouillée.


----------



## ehu261

Hi,
  When one wants to continue the sentence "j'espere que...", does one use subjunctive verb after the sentence? Or does one just have to use subjunctive for "esperer" 's negative and interrogative forms?

  Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Lezert

You can use, futur, présent, passé composé, many...
j'espère qu'il viendra
j'espère qu'il vient
j'espère qu'il est venu


----------



## vince

Unlike Spanish, you do not use the subjunctive

(Except maybe for je n'espere pas que? we should ask a native speaker)


----------



## Lezert

You are right, we can say:
je n'espère pas qu'il vienne, qu'il puisse...


----------



## carolineR

Il me semble que "je n'espère pas qu'il vienne" est plutôt un régionalisme du sud de la France : on voit bien l'influence de l'espagnol. Dans "mon" nord, je ne pense pas qu'on utilise "espérer" à la forme négative, ou en tout cas c'est un usage vieilli . on dirait "je ne m'attends pas à ce qu'il vienne."
espérer est suivi de l'indicatif
J'espère que tu y arriveras.
J'espère qu'il échouera.
souhaiter du subjonctif (ou de l'infinitif)
Je souhaite que tu y arrives.
Je souhaite qu'il échoue.
Je lui souhaite de réussir.


----------



## tonyhawk2020

Is it true that "esperer que" is always followed by the indicative mode (never subjunctive)?

I've been told that esperer is never subjunctive, even when negative.
J'espere que tu vas bien.
Je n'espere pas que tu reussis l'examen
J'espere que tu n'es pas malade.


----------



## Gil

Suggestions:
Je n'espère pas que tu sois triste.
Esperez-vous qu'il soit là?

According to the Subjunctivator:


> Maybe: J'espère qu'il viendra. - I hope he comes. / Je n'espère pas qu'il vienne. - I'm not hoping that he comes.


----------



## catay

This is the rule in the back of Kendris' 501 French Verbs for the use of the subjunctive with regards to espérer...."After verbs of believing and thinking, such as croire, penser, trouver (meaning to think, to have an impression) and *espérer* when used in the negative OR interrogative but not when both interrogative AND negative....
According to this:  Espérez-vous qu'il vienne?


----------



## david314

For some crazy reason the verb *espérer* does not require _the subjunctive_. Incroyable!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Espérons que vous ayez raison!


----------



## david314

Uh-oh!?  Am I mistaken? Or does your sentence require _the subjunctive_ because of the use of _the imperative?  _


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Well, to be honest, "Espérons que vous avez..." meets more hits in Google than "Espérons que vous ayez" (30,000 against 10,000). I'm still not sure which one is actually correct because I'm not a grammar specialist myself. I don't think many French speakers would frown at you, should you use either form.

But we have good grammarians on the forum. One of them may enlighten us...


----------



## david314

I just read this sentence yesterday:* "*Espérons* que l'homme qui sait si bien parler de l'amour en général *va* trouver quelque raison particulière pour nous épargner cette fois-ci."

Once again it would appear that *hope/espérer* does not necessitate the use of _the subjunctive_.


* Au Coeur des Ténèbres


----------



## jb0284

Espérer que definitely doesn’t require the subjunctive. You should use either the present indicative or the future tense (depending on the sense of the sentence). I had that drummed into me by my French grammar lecturer at university, and again, when I studied French in Montréal!

Regards


----------



## jann

One of those "rules of thumb" that I learned in French class ages ago:

_Penser, croire_, and _espérer_ take (or may take) the subunctive only in _une phrase négative ou une question affirmative avec inversion_.

Of course, as we say, rules are made to be broken, but it is still a helpful guideline...


----------



## papa pingouin

En *France*, au XXIe siècle, _espérer_ qui exprime le désir n’est plus suivi du subjonctif (mais peut l’être encore dans d’autres pays francophones), sauf après l’impératif à la forme négative : 
*J’espère* que tu m’*enverras* une carte postale !
*N’espère pas* que j’y *aille* à une heure pareille !


----------



## kate123

Hello,

Isn't it right that with *espérer que + < >* you're not supposed to use the subjontif but the indicatif?

Here is an exercise problem I've found:

Nous espérons ( ) leur rendre visite chez eux.

a) qu'il ait le temps de
b) qu'il voudrait
c) qu'il peut
d) qu'elle avait envie de


I understand that answer choices *b* and *d *are invalid but why is *a* the answer when espérer is supposed to be used with indicatif?


----------



## SaraPotter

Good question. My guess is that it refers to a future visit that has not yet occurred, and that the use of the subjunctive implies doubt as to whether or not he'll actually have the time. 

[...]

That said, I'd have gone for (c) too.  Bonne courage!


----------



## geostan

Actually, I don't like any of the choices. I'd use a variation of (c) qu'il pourra. But if I'am required to pick one, it would be (c). You are correct in saying that the subjunctive is not used after the verb espérer in an affirmative form.

Cheers!


----------



## Sickduck

"why is *a* the answer when espérer is supposed to be used with indicatif?"

*a* is not the right answer, *c* is.


----------



## Canard

I remember hearing at least once that, especially with negative verbs, the subjunctive can be used to express the low probability of something actually happening (pessimism?)

I don't know if these are valid examples, but here's my shot:
J'espère que personne ne soit mort... (déflagration d'un bâtiment : je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas)
J'espère que personne n'est mort... (attaque de requin : si je devais deviner, je dirais que non, personne n'est mort)

Confirmation? Denial?


----------



## mnewcomb71

Je ne suis pas d'accord sur le principe que le verbe "espérer que" prend toujours l'indicatif.  Comme le mode subjontif est assez personalisé, tout dépend de la personne qui parle et ce que cette personne veut faire passer comme message.


----------



## geostan

Not at all. The norm is the *indicative*. For a native speaker, who is fully cognizant of subtle nuances, the subjunctive will occasionally be an option. Such things as a negative, a clear doubt, and a hint of expectation rather than hope, all these may encourage a writer to opt for the subjunctive. But by no means should anyone teach that the subjunctive is a possible choice after esperer in a sentence like the one given in this thread.  The person asking the question is doing an exercise, and I assume that he /she is learning French. He is quite right to be surprised at the so-called correct answer.


----------



## teragram

kate123 said:


> Nous espérons ( ) leur rendre visite chez eux.
> 
> a) qu'il ait le temps de
> b) qu'il voudrait
> c) qu'il peut
> d) qu'elle avait envie de
> 
> I understand that answer choices *b* and *d *are invalid but why is *a* the answer when espérer is supposed to be used with indicatif?


okay, stupid question....why are b and d wrong?


----------



## geostan

Actually, it's not a stupid question. Both (b) and (d) could be argued, according to the full context, which, of course, this exercise does not furnish.

Many of the so-called exercises given in language courses are not thought out properly. In this instance, failing an exact context, I would simply opt for the most probable answer (which, I repeat, is not there.) (c) is the closest to an appropriate response.

Cheers!


----------



## Outsider

b) qu'il voudrait --> the _conditionnel_ is for conditional sentences or requests

d) qu'elle avait envie de You're talking about the present, not the past!


----------



## teragram

I can see how B would be considered wrong, I suppose, but it seems like D could still be right; even if we are talking in the present, we could be referencing the past, right?


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

you hope for the present, or for the future, but you can't hope for the past - it's already happened!!

M.H.


----------



## geostan

In (b) the conditional of vouloir is merely an attenuated present. It could easily be justified. In (d) The hope is present, but one could argue that it is a hope that something was true in the past. My point is not that it is likely, just that it is grammatically possible.

BTW, another point about the original sentence, I would not have added "chez eux." It seems superfluous, given the meaning of the clause.


----------



## teragram

Hmm...I disagree. If you don't know what's already happened, you can hope for it. For example, if your friend went to a bar last night but you haven't yet talked to him about it, couldn't you say "j'espère qu'il a aimé le bar"?


----------



## geostan

Or, how about this one, a famous line in schools:

"I hope you brought enough for everyone!"


----------



## Outsider

geostan said:


> In (b) the conditional of vouloir is merely an attenuated present. It could easily be justified.


That's news to me. 



geostan said:


> In (d) The hope is present, but one could argue that it is a hope that something was true in the past. My point is not that it is likely, just that it is grammatically possible.


No, it is not. You do not hope for the past, as Monsieur Hoole has well explained. You can _wish_ for a different past, but then you won't use _espérer_.


----------



## Outsider

geostan said:


> Or, how about this one, a famous line in schools:
> 
> "I hope you brought enough for everyone!"


J'espère que tu aies apporté assez pour tous ! --> formally, a *present perfect*.

You're not wishing for a _different_ past, you're just hoping that something in the past is as you would like it to be.



teragram said:


> If you don't know what's already happened, you can hope for it. For example, if your friend went to a bar last night but you haven't yet talked to him about it, couldn't you say "j'espère qu'il a aimé ait aimé le bar"?


Again, a present perfect.



teragram said:


> You're not wishing for a _different_ past, you're just hoping that something in the past is as you would like it to be.


Exactly, which is why you absolutely cannot use the imperfect tense there. Only the _passé composé_ (or "present perfect", as I've suggestively renamed it here).


----------



## teragram

And so we're right back at the beginning of the dicussion, it appears: espérer + subjonctif....


----------



## Outsider

With one exception: *J'espère que + futur indicatif*.

In the French language, you could say the rationale is that since the future is by nature uncertain, it doesn't have to be marked for uncertainty with a subjuntive.


----------



## Outsider

Thank you [for merging the present question with previous discussions.]  They certainly provide a more nuanced view of the use of the subjunctive with _espérer que_. One thing, though, seems clear. The following statement is false:


You always use the indicative with espérer.


----------



## itka

I'm not sure I understand very well all your discussion, but I have to clear some sentences which seem incorrect to me :



> If you don't know what's already happened, you can hope for it. For example, if your friend went to a bar last night but you haven't yet talked to him about it, couldn't you say "j'espère qu'il a aimé ait aimé le bar"?



The sentence is a little bit odd. We'd never use this sentence "aimer le bar" but anyway, the only right form would be :
"J'espère qu'il *a aimé* le bar (let's say "la soirée")"
"J'espère qu'il ait aimé la soirée" 



> J'espère que tu aies apporté assez pour tous !



You must say : "J'espère que tu *as apporté* assez [de quelque chose...] pour tous"

So, the verbs are in the indicative, which is the right way after "espérer". You can also find other tenses of the indicative :
_présent :_
J'espère qu'il *passe* de bonne vacances.

_imparfait :_
Avec le froid qu'il faisait, j'espère qu'elle *était* bien couverte.

_futur :_
J'espère qu'il *aura* le temps de venir nous voir.

_passé composé :_
J'espère qu'il *a préparé* sa valise.

_plus-que-parfait :_
J'espère qu'elle *avait rentré* le linge avant qu'il (ne) pleuve.

_futur antérieur :_
J'espère que tu *auras fini* tes révisions avant l'examen.

Of course, if "espérer" is not at the present time, you can find other tenses :
conditional as _future in the past_ :
J'espérais qu'il *viendrait* (I hoped he would come,... but he didn't)

J'espérais qu'il *serait venu *(I hoped he would have come,... but he didn't)

It does exist other possibilities (subjunctive !) but you have better forget them until your french is perfectly fluent. I'm afraid one would believe you're making mistakes when you use them.


I just give you an example, for people who want to know () :
"Jusqu'au dernier moment, j'ai espéré qu'il vienne nous rejoindre, mais il n'est pas venu".
vs "Jusqu'au dernier moment, j'ai espéré qu'il viendrait nous rejoindre, mais il n'est pas venu".

I didn't want to speek neither about the negative or interrogative forms nor about the verbs following the present participle "en espérant que" : these are other problems.


----------



## Outsider

Thanks for the corrections, everyone. I did mess up the whole subjunctive/indicative thing. I'm curious about the explanation of Kate's exercice, though. Let me see if I got it right:

Nous espérons ( ) leur rendre visite chez eux.
a) qu'il ait le temps de *wrong because it's a subjunctive*
b) qu'il voudrait *wrong because it's a conditional*
c) qu'il peut *right!*
d) qu'elle avait envie de *wrong because it's an imperfect*


----------



## geostan

(a) wrong because it's subjunctive
(b) possible even though it's conditional
(c) best of the four possibilities, but would be better as "pourra"
(d) possible if the context were more specific.

General conclusion: bad exercise because there should be one clear correct answer and three clear incorrect answers.

Cheers!


----------



## agueda

"J’espère que vous ne jetiez pas cette lettre."
(I hope that you won't throw away this letter.)

Bonjour,
I learned that "J’espère que" requires subjunctive after it. So I used "jetiez" in my composition, but it turns out that it's in a wrong tense...
I'm guessing that the verbe should be in future tense...
...And if that is the case, does "J’espère que" require a subjunctive verbe only when the verbe is in present? Please let me know! Thanks!!!


----------



## itka

No. "espérer que" *doesn't require the subjunctive* after it. You can (not mandatory) use the subjunctive only after the negative form :
_"Je n'espère pas que tu viennes pour mon anniversaire !" _(I wish it, but I think you won't)
Different from : _"j'espère que tu ne viendras pas..."_ (I hope you won't come)

In the indicative, the right tense is here the future :
_"J'espère que vous ne jetterez pas cette lettre"_
(I hope _now_ that you won't throw away this letter, _after_)

But you can have a sentence entirely in present tense :
_"J'espère que vous êtes heureux"_
(I hope, _now_, that you feel happy, _now_)


----------



## ajaja

Hello, the instructions in my french book say "en employant le subjonctif ou l'indicatif, faites deux phrases qui expriment" One of the questions is l'espoir, but it the book says that you can't use the subjunctive for esperer, and I can't think of any other way to express hope. But it also says you can use l'indicatif, but I'm not sure what that means, or if it applies in this case. So if anyone has any idea what I should do, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## jann

Hello ajaja 

Your exercise instructions say _"Using the subjunctive or the indicative, write two sentences that express [hope, etc]" _

The *indicative* mood includes all the "normal" tenses - present, future, imperfect, and also compound forms like the passé composé or the plus-que-parfait

The *subjunctive* mood you learn in class is the present tense subjunctive (but there are also 3 past tense subjunctive conjugations that you will probably never have to worry about)

It sounds to me like this exercise is designed to test your knowledge about when to use the subjunctive vs. the indicative.   As you say, espérer doesn't generally take the subjunctive, so your sentences will probably need to be in the indicative.  That said, there are two situations when the subjunctive would be allowed:  when you write a negative statement (e.g., _Je n'espère pas que_ ... + subjunctive) ore when you write an affirmative question with inversion (e.g., _Espérez-vous que... + _subjunctive).


----------



## lilish

Hi there ,
in the following sentence , shouldn't the red part be in  "subjoctiff" mode? if not would  you kindly explain why?

Thanking all inanticipation



Je pense que cette année le BAC est super difficile. J'espère que je vais l'avoir car j'ai vraiment envie d'aller à la fac.


----------



## tilt

_Espérer_ is not to be followed by subjunctive, because it doesn't convey the idea of doubt (contrary to _craindre_, for example).
The indicative mood is correct in your sentence.


----------



## janpol

Il y a eu déjà des discussions sur ce sujet et... jamais de consensus...
On a tendance à considérer aujourd'hui "souhaiter" et "espérer" comme pratiquement synonymes. Cela n'a pas toujours été le cas et il doit en être resté quelque chose...
"espérer" a été proche de "attendre", (voir le verbe espagnol qui se traduit par "attendre"), c'était considérer que quelque chose devait  quasi  immanquablement se réaliser : la naissance d'un bébé, par exemple, lorsque l'état de grossesse était confirmé. Cette certitude justifiait l'emploi de l'indicatif. "souhaiter", au contraire, semble avoir  signifié "promettre sans trop s'engager". Ce manque de sérieux du souhait pourrait expliquer l'emploi du subjonctif.
Pour ma part, je n'utilise pas le subjonctif après "espérer" (que la phrase soit affirmative ou négative), je n'utilise pas l'indicatif après "souhaiter"... Il est vrai que Grevisse cite des auteurs qui emploient le subjonctif avec "espérer". Dans les 2 cas, je trouve que ça "sonne" mal.
Le subj. exprime bien une action future : on peut ajouter un complément de temps et la notion de futur est aussi évidente dans "je souhaite qu'il revienne avant l'été" que dans "j'espère qu'il reviendra avant l'été".


----------



## jaxineau

One can also relate this to English.
The verb "to hope", as the usual translation of "espérer", does not take the subjunctive mood in English. (I hope that you feel better)
As oppose to the verb "to wish", which takes the subjunctive mood. (I wish that I were you)

Having said that, I have also heard one theory in which the person described to me that the use of subjunctive after espérer really depends on the intention. He said that it is possible to use subjunctive after an affirmative espérer clause, but it depends on the speaker's mood.


----------



## tilt

[…]
_Espérer _que generally takes the indicative (_j'espère que tu étais/es/seras bien installé_). It may take the subjunctive yet, but I can't find any example where it requires it (_espérons qu'il prenne le bon train_ is equivalent to  _espérons qu'il prendra le bon train_).
[…]


----------



## timpeac

Hi, I'm a bit confused with this answer - you say you can't find an example where it is used and then seem to give one. Could you explain a bit more please?


----------



## tilt

I said I coudn't find examples where subjunctive is required, mandatory.
What I meant is that any sentence with subjunctive that came to my mind has an equivalent with indicative.


----------



## ilovecara_1991

Moi j'ai toujours utilisé le subjonctif après l'expression 'espérer que' car elle montre un sens d'espoir!

j'espère que je t'aie aidé


----------



## Outsider

Mais pas toujours. Plus souvent, elle indique une prédiction. Lisez le reste du fil.


----------



## tilt

ilovecara_1991 said:


> Moi j'ai toujours utilisé le subjonctif après l'expression 'espérer que' car elle montre un sens d'espoir!
> 
> j'espère que je t'aie aidé


Sorry but this is incorrect.
_J'espère que je t'ai aidé _is the right spelling (same pronunciation, but different mood, indicative).
Just think of other persons : with the 1st plural, for example, it's _j'espère que nous t'avons _(and not _ayons_) _aidé_.


----------



## Fred_C

tilt said:


> I said I coudn't find examples where subjunctive is required, mandatory.
> What I meant is that any sentence with subjunctive that came to my mind has an equivalent with indicative.


 If you are waiting for someone at the station : 
"Espérons que son train soit parti à l'heure".

You cannot replace with the future, there.


----------



## LV4-26

Maybe. But I much prefer....
Espérons que son train est parti à l'heure.


----------



## Maître Capello

LV4-26 said:


> Maybe. But I much prefer....
> Espérons que son train est parti à l'heure.


 So do I.

Voici ce que _Le Bon Usage_ en dit :


> _Espérer que_ est suivi, normalement, de l’indic. Cependant on trouve le subj., le verbe se rapprochant alors des verbes comme _souhaiter_ ou des verbes de sentiment. […] Hanse désapprouve cet emploi, qui « supprime la différence essentielle » entre _espérer_, « qui exprime une confiance dans la réalisation du fait » et _souhaiter_. Le subj. « peut être plus facilement toléré après l’impératif _espérons_, qui traduit davantage une invitation à espérer […] ou après _on pourrait espérer_ ».


----------



## timpeac

Ah, thanks for the quote M Capello (which supports a lot of what was said earlier in the thread). You know that when _Le Bon Usage_ starts describing something as almost "tolerable" that most people must be doing it!


----------



## Pas de Mai

Bonjour !  Je ne voulais pas trop faire remonter un ancien topic, mais vu que beaucoup de monde est perplexe, je pense que cela pourrait donner un coup de main à tout le monde:

Avec l'expression "en espérant que," est-ce incorrect d'utiliser le subjonctif pour suggérer/impliquer un doute?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux modes sont envisageables dans ce cas, mais l'indicatif est sans doute préférable, d'autant plus que le subjonctif n'a pas de futur.

_*En espérant que* personne ne me *(contredise)/contredira*…_


----------



## Icetrance

J'entends tous les deux, mais un peu plus le subjonctif, je dois dire.


----------



## cocottelabroue

_Espérer_ vient du latin _exspecto,_ qui signifie attendre, s'attendre à. Ceci dit, au fil des années, _espérer_ a pris le sens de _souhaiter_. 

Si _espérer _= s'attendre à, on exprime une certitude, pour cette raison, _espérer que_ serait suivi de l'indicatif.

Si _espérer_ = souhaiter, on exprime un désir, _espérer que_ serait donc suivi du subjonctif.

*Selon le Multi*, _espérer que _serait suivi de l'indicatif ou du conditionnel dans une phrase affirmative.
Ex.1 Tu espères qu'il viendra.
Ex.2 Tu espèrais qu'il viendrait.
Dans une phrase négative, _espérer que_ serait suivi du subjonctif.
Ex.3 Tu n'espères pas qu'il vienne.

N.B. Attention! La négation doit se trouver dans la première partie de la phrase, sinon le mode demeure l'indicatif.
Ex.4 Tu n'espères pas qu'il vienne.
Ex.5 Tu espères qu'il ne viendra pas.

Selon *Le bon usage*, bien qu'_espérer que_ soit normalement suivi de l'indicatif, lorsque le sens du verbe se rapproche des verbes comme _souhaiter_ ou des verbes de sentiments, on y retrouve le subjonctif. 

Comment savoir la différence? Voici ce que *Le bon usage* en dit: *" Hanse regrette cet emploi, qui 'supprime la différence essentielle' entre espérer, 'qui exprime une confiance dans la réalisation du fait' et souhaiter.*

De plus, *Le bon usage* dit que le sujonctif est plus tolérable après l'impératif _espèrons_, puisque _espèrons que_ serait plutôt une invitation à espérer.

Et maintenant, quoi?

On enseigne aux anglophones, _espérer que + indicatif, _pour éviter la confusion. De cette manière, ils évitent de commettre une faute.
Les francophones ne tiennent pas compte de la règle grammaticale, pour eux, c'est intuitif. 
Au Canada surtout, le subjonctif est souvent omis. C'est une erreur commune mais non acceptée parmi les francophones.


----------



## Icetrance

C'était un très bon post, je dois dire!

En France, je n'entends le subjonctif qu'après "en espérant que" (souvent) et "Espérons que" (mais trop souvent). À part cela, presque jamais.

Vous dites qu'au Québec le subjonctif ne se dit presque pas après "espérer que". Là, vous avez soulevé un point intéressant.


----------



## cocottelabroue

C'est ça. Au Canada (je dis au Canada, parce que je suis franco-ontarienne), on enseigne qu'_espérer que_ n'est suivi que de l'indicatif, toutefois, j'entends souvent _espérer que_ suivi du subjonctif. Malheureusement, au Canada, du moins dans l'Outaouais, on maîtrise mal le subjonctif en général.


----------



## timpeac

cocottelabroue said:


> _Espérer_ vient du latin _exspecto,_ qui signifie attendre, s'attendre à. Ceci dit, au fil des années, _espérer_ a pris le sens de _souhaiter_.
> 
> Si _espérer _= s'attendre à, on exprime une certitude, pour cette raison, _espérer que_ serait suivi de l'indicatif.


Il s'agit d'habitudes plutôt que de raison - sinon pourquoi l'exemple de "s'attendre à" ne serait-il pas également suivi de l'indicatif ?

Edit - ou peut-être que c'est le cas au Canada ?


----------



## Icetrance

Oui, timpeac, ça semble être une question d'habitude que de logique...peut-être pas d'habitude mais de "c'est juste comme ça, les choses."


----------



## allezallez

espoir et subjonctif

I know that...
1) "je n'espère pas que tu sois" is 
2) ...And that "espèrez-vous que ce soit" is ...
3) ...how about "j'espère que tu *ne* sois *pas*  ...where the negative is not around espere, but around "être" (what is the name of être's role here anyway?). 

In example 3 above, should "être" be in the future tense, or in the subjuntive?


----------



## jann

Allezallez, I have merged your question into an (extensive) existing thread on the topic.  You may find it helpful to read back through the previous comments. 

To summarize, most French instructors expect their students to apply the following rule:  _Espérer_ takes the subjunctive when negated in declarative sentences (your example 1), and in affirmative questions that use inversion (your example 2).  In all other sentences, it takes the indicative.

In your 3rd example, the verb _espérer_ is used in the affirmative.  Therefore the following verb would be in the indicative -- regardless of whether the remainder of the sentence happens to have a negation in it.  The future is an indicative tense. 

Hope it helps.
Jann
member and moderator


----------



## Lwtidy

In French Grammar and Usage by Roger Hawkins & Richard Towell (1996) 2nd Edition, they claim that espérer should never be used with the subjunctive, 'even when negated or questioned'.
It's a very reliable source as well, so I should think they are right.


----------



## tilt

Well, their might be such a rule in French grammar, but saying _Espères-tu qu'il vienne ?_ wouldn't sound that odd to me.
The same for _Je n'espère pas qu'il vienne._


----------



## geostan

Lwtidy said:


> In French Grammar and Usage by Roger Hawkins & Richard Towell (1996) 2nd Edition, they claim that espérer should never be used with the subjunctive, 'even when negated or questioned'.
> It's a very reliable source as well, so I should think they are right.



If the grammar is more a practical guide, then their advice is perhaps reasonable, especially as a negative form of _espérer_ introducing a subordinate clause is not all that common, but I'm always suspicious of rules that are absolute. One can always find examples of the subjunctive after _espérer_. One has to look no further than _Le Bon Usage_, perhaps the most prestigious of French grammars.


----------



## yuechu

Someone told me that "espérons que" is followed by the subjunctive. Is it true? (in standard French)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## tartopom

E_spérons que - _je crois que c'est de l'impératif _- _tu dois mettre le verbe qui suit au subjonctif. _Espérons que tu puisses venir._
Mais si tu dis _Nous espérons que tu pourras venir , _là, tu conjugues le verbe au futur.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Tartopom! 
Est-ce qu'il y a une raison pour laquelle on utilise le subjonctif après "espérons que" mais l'indicatif après "espérer que" (à l'indicatif) ?
Serait-ce pareil avec d'autres verbes aussi ?


----------



## Locape

Après 'espérer que', il y a plutôt le futur (j'espère que tu viendras), le résultat n'est pas connu,  éventuellement dans la langue parlée l'indicatif (j'espère que tu viens, hein ?), mais ça n'est pas correct. À l'impératif, je crois qu'il y a le subjonctif (souhaitons qu'il vienne), même s'il ne s'agit pas d'un doute ou souhait (demandez qu'il vienne).


----------



## Maître Capello

Le mode normal après le verbe _espérer_ est l'indicatif, mais après l'impératif _espérons_, le subjonctif peut se justifier étant donné que c'est alors davantage une invitation à espérer qu'un simple espoir.

P.S.


Locape said:


> Après 'espérer que', il y a plutôt le futur


Le futur est un temps de l'indicatif.


----------



## Locape

Oui, c'est toujours bon de rappeler les bases ! C'est loin les cours de grammaire ! 😚 😁 Mais sinon, plutôt le futur que le présent avec 'espérer', non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend du contexte.  Les deux temps sont possibles selon que l'espérance concerne le présent ou l'avenir.

_J'espère que tout *va* bien.
J'espère que tout *ira* bien._


----------

